# OMG - look what is in our paper today ....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, so I said I'm NOT getting another puppy. Brody likes being an only child and we like it that way. 

But... look what was in our paper today... is this not the cutest thing?! OMG!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wow, Im sold! Lol.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok Tracy, if you don't get it, I will! That is the sweetest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

That puppy is adorable! How can you resist its little face?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> Ok Tracy, if you don't get it, I will! That is the sweetest thing I have ever seen.


Well get yourself down here NOW! LOL! I've never really even been tempted before today, but she looks like a baby Tucker!! And I LOVE Tucker!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awwww tracey how cute 
how could you say no to that little face 
i think brody needs a sibling lol


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Well get yourself down here NOW! LOL! I've never really even been tempted before today, but she looks like a baby Tucker!! And I LOVE Tucker!!!


I thought the EXACT same thing. She does look like a little version of Tucker. She is beautiful. How far is Wisconsin?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracy,

I know you're sold on one dog but I gotta tell you, that one is precious. The first thing I thought to myself is "oh my god, that looks like Tucker". Losing two at once was so hard on you but having two at once is so amazing and fun. Or, in my case, having four at once (I must be stark, raving mad)!!!!!!! You can at least call...


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Tracy,
> 
> I know you're sold on one dog but I gotta tell you, that one is precious. The first thing I thought to myself is "oh my god, that looks like Tucker". Losing two at once was so hard on you but having two at once is so amazing and fun. Or, in my case, having four at once (I must be stark, raving mad)!!!!!!! You can at least call...


You are not stark raving mad, just a little off centre!!! LOL!!! But if you are, so am I! I have four dogs too you know!

I agree, I think you should call and just see what you think.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

You have to get her... she is SO adorable! She looks a lot like Tucker, too! That was the first thing I thought when I saw her picture 

And you know we're the last group of people to talk you out of calling about her. Hehe!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

That is a reality Jessie! We are a group of the more the merrier!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Harley's Mom said:


> That is a reality Jessie! We are a group of the more the merrier!


They're definitely addictive


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> I thought the EXACT same thing. She does look like a little version of Tucker. She is beautiful. How far is Wisconsin?


You BOTH need some pink in your lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I think I need to go into chi detox! ROFL!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

OOO, I think she would look fab in pink or light purple!!!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh goodness! Stay strong.....


lol who am I kidding? What's one more?!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Strong is not in my vocabulary but maybe it is in Tracy's!


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh I love his big ears they're so cute and floppy now but you can just see they'll be huge when they lift and fluffy too. Oh go on he can have company when you have to go somewhere you can't take dogs. You have to have im he's too cute not to.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> You BOTH need some pink in your lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's such a cool way to put it, go on another baby girl on the board can only be a good thing. I'll post pictures of our newest pending arrival soon a pretty little girl too.

Maybe I should post pictures of pretty pink coats and beds and fluffy bunnny toys and pretty pink collars, or would that not be helping at all? :-D hehehe


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm certainly not the one to give any advice on restraint. She is fabulous though. Tucker could have a girlfriend on the forum. Picture her in light pink. Oh lordy!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> I'm certainly not the one to give any advice on restraint. She is fabulous though. Tucker could have a girlfriend on the forum. Picture her in light pink. Oh lordy!!!


Stop it now! You know I can't get anymore puppies right now! Although, she would be a perfect addition. Now, if she were only closer!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Jetta said:


> That's such a cool way to put it, go on another baby girl on the board can only be a good thing. I'll post pictures of our newest pending arrival soon a pretty little girl too.
> 
> Maybe I should post pictures of pretty pink coats and beds and fluffy bunnny toys and pretty pink collars, or would that not be helping at all? :-D hehehe


I wanna see your pending arrival!!! Pretty please!!!


Harley's Mom said:


> Stop it now! You know I can't get anymore puppies right now! Although, she would be a perfect addition. Now, if she were only closer!


I know sweetie. You're good for a while. STill fun to look and encourage everybody else though, isn't it???


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

That is true. I am feeling rather puppy broody at the moment.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> That is true. I am feeling rather puppy broody at the moment.


I think we've had a lot of chat on it lately on the forum and it gets everyone in the mood. Ya know??? I'm loving it! Nothing better than puppies!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree! They are the best!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hmmmmm... well she is a HE. I really wanted a girl IF IF IF I was going to get another one so I could have my Bridget. 

He's right here in Kansas if anyone is tempted. 

I'm going to be STRONG and RESIST. 

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> hmmmmm... well she is a HE. I really wanted a girl IF IF IF I was going to get another one so I could have my Bridget.
> 
> He's right here in Kansas if anyone is tempted.
> 
> ...


Hold out for your girl Tracy. You've got your perfect boy and he needs a sister.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Kansas, I knew that, I don't know why I kept typing Wisconsin! Must have been a brain freeze or something!

Darn that she is a he! She would have been a perfect match to your Brody.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh boy.... Here are the girls they have available from the same litter. One is apricot and the other one is brindle. How cute are they?!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

OK Tracy...you really need to stop this! I will take them both!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG Someone HAS to get me that little white one, I MUST have herrrrr, pleaseeee!!!!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

BaileysMommy said:


> OMG Someone HAS to get me that little white one, I MUST have herrrrr, pleaseeee!!!!


 
Oh you SO need a wee girl too!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

You too needs some pink in your life! Is Kansas far from you? Sorry, geography was never my forte!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Only like 5 states away. HA! 

I don't know why I torture myself looking at these pictures.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Kansas is an entire day & a half drive from where we are, otherwise I would be all over her!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

They are SOOO cute. Brodysmom, if you were to get a little girl, what color would you want?


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

OK, never mind! Could she be shipped? See, I can find all the angles!

Tracy, that brindle one would look so pretty next to Brody and she looks like a Bridget!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jessica said:


> They are SOOO cute. Brodysmom, if you were to get a little girl, what color would you want?


That's a hard question. I love them all. I think I wouldn't be set on color but would just go look at them and whichever one struck me, I would get. I wouldn't want to box myself in on color only. And maybe I would want a longhair next time since Brody is a smooth? I don't know. It's fun to dream.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

How much is the lil Apricot one??? I am begging hubby right now, he is being a poop head! lol


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Men are rats - just promise him whatever he wants!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

LMAO, um... I am afraid where that could lead.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey, whatever works!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Rotflmao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, you guys want to get pregnant right?! Well get busy!!!  !!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Men are all alike. They say no at first, then they fall in love and it ends up that the decision to get another dog was all their idea!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Hey, you guys want to get pregnant right?! Well get busy!!!  !!!!


lol, been there done that... about 12 years. :foxes15: Not likely to happen for us, hence adoption.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

BaileysMommy said:


> lol, been there done that... about 12 years. :foxes15: Not likely to happen for us, hence adoption.


You never know....that's what they told my aunt. Adopted two amazing kids. They grew up and one day she went to the doctor because she had the "flu" - actually was 5 months pregnant!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, that is cool! In my case though, I think it would take a miracle, honestly.  We have done everything but IVF (invetro) because we don't have $10,000 to spare on a 50/50 chance. Ah well, there is a child right now needing us, hopefully it won't be too long and he/she will be home with us asap!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't wait until you start the adoption process! It's so exciting! I think it's every bit as exciting as pregnancy. The same anticipation, etc! Woo! My friend at work, Gary, and his wife adopted a little girl from China and he is so crazy about her. It's so fun to see. They thought they'd never be parents but here they are.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I love the Tucker look alike, I would get him if I was closer


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I quit looking after Emma came home, shes just the perfect Chi for me


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

If someone doesn't get that apricot girl, I am going to die. Look at her perfect face and muzzle. How big is she? How old is she? How much is she? Okay, I feel better now. I'm full up over here but she is a living doll. I adore having a white one. Oh, I want someone to get her... 

Tracy, a longcoat girl would be so adorable next to manly Brody. I never liked the short coats until Bam and now I'm hooked on them. I love Coco's pretty coat though and it's not too thick and she doesn't shed.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

well crap, I can't see the pictures =/ By description I say take them all LOL.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> If someone doesn't get that apricot girl, I am going to die. Look at her perfect face and muzzle. How big is she? How old is she? How much is she? Okay, I feel better now. I'm full up over here but she is a living doll. I adore having a white one. Oh, I want someone to get her...
> 
> Tracy, a longcoat girl would be so adorable next to manly Brody. I never liked the short coats until Bam and now I'm hooked on them. I love Coco's pretty coat though and it's not too thick and she doesn't shed.


She is just a perfect little thing ins't she, so so sweet.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Jetta said:


> She is just a perfect little thing ins't she, so so sweet.


I don't fall in love by sight that often. I like them all but rarely am I totally bowled over by them visually. She is killing me. I wonder what her little personality is. Oh, she looks special. I hope she gets a fantastic home.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If I keep looking, I might end up with a fourth. :wink: Adorable babies, all of them!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Where is that pretty little girl that Julie was looking at? I can't find the thread.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

It was originally under the title "Poor girl" but I can't seem t find it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Me either.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I am IN LOVE with the little white girl! OMG I would so add her to the family if it weren't for . . . yeah too many already. But she is so flipping cute! What am I sayin' . . . ? They are ALL so flippin' cute!!


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

For someone who is content w/ one pup you sure are finding a lot. I think it might be meant to be for brody to have a sibling.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Heres one for you Brodysmom hehe!! Shes in St Louis MO and 2 are long coated solid white and 2 SC. 3 girls and 1 boy. Tempting isn't it Muhahahahaha!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ACK!! Moderators - CLOSE THIS THREAD!!! Ha. Just kiddin. Those pups are really, really cute Silly Sally. I bet a long coat white one would really be DARLING!! I like how the mom looks too. She looks small and has a pretty head. Oh brother. I need to get off here and FAST!  LOL!

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> ACK!! Moderators - CLOSE THIS THREAD!!! Ha. Just kiddin. Those pups are really, really cute Silly Sally. I bet a long coat white one would really be DARLING!! I like how the mom looks too. She looks small and has a pretty head. Oh brother. I need to get off here and FAST!  LOL!
> 
> Brodysmom


Oh no you don't... You started this thread and got us all worked up. You can't leave. I know I'm partial to white cuz of Chloe but those little white babies kill me. Look how sweet the mom looks. Oh, my puppy fever is completely tamed right now. It takes me longer to get them ready in the morning then me. LOL. That cream girl is so amazing looking. Wonder who's gonna grab her???


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

*WoW! I'm getting that darn puppy fever again. LOL.*

OMG! She looks like Maxx did as a puppy, except he has white feet.
Awww, so cute 

Maxx at his "grandma's" house before I got him. (grandma is what we call our breeder )


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

that brindle is fab!  i wanttttt!!! but i cant have another one  it took me 23 years to get mine LOL T.T


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Maybe one day Dexter will get a brother or a sister but he's probably lovin being an only child right now. LOL.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Maybe one day Dexter will get a brother or a sister but he's probably lovin being an only child right now. LOL.


lol thanks for the chipper upper  yes he loves it...all toys and chicken for him!


----------

